
AI Ethics and the Value of Human Life - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/02/ai-ethics-and-the-value-of-human-life/
======
johnnyb_61820
I found it interesting that self-driving made the "backup" driver sufficiently
inattentive that it rendered their help ineffective. Reminds me a little of
the book "The Efficiency Paradox".

